# Where to buy preserving alcohol?



## mhl (Jan 30, 2010)

Do we deal with dead specimens here as well as live ones? I have an adder preserved in alcohol, which is gradually evaporating and needs topped up. Where can I buy 80% ethanol to top up the specimen jar?


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

You will not be able too, ethanol is the alcohol in booze and is strictly controlled. You may be able to get some Iso-propanol or Methanol. try your local chemist or if that fails you will need to look in your yellow pages for suppliers.

Good luck, I think you'll need it.


----------



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

mhl said:


> Do we deal with dead specimens here as well as live ones? I have an adder preserved in alcohol, which is gradually evaporating and needs topped up. Where can I buy 80% ethanol to top up the specimen jar?


 Surgical spirit


----------



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

mhl said:


> Do we deal with dead specimens here as well as live ones? I have an adder preserved in alcohol, which is gradually evaporating and needs topped up. Where can I buy 80% ethanol to top up the specimen jar?


surgical spirit, which is mainly ethanol.


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Try and contact your local county spider recorder, thats who i get my preservative from for my spider collection, or him/her may tell you the best stuff to use and where to get it. I used to use formalin but its highly dangerous and i dont even think you can get that anymore
hope this helps


----------

